# BayArea Peeps!!!MEET FEB. 15, 2003



## Black330i (Feb 13, 2003)

*Official* BayArea Meet FEB. 15, 2003 Details 
The last thread was getting kinda of confusing. 


The meet is going to be at Fantasia in Cupertino Village, Cupertino. The meet will start at 11:00am. 

San Jose peeps: 
Meet at Coffee Lovers on Capital Expressway and Aborn, be there by 10:30am. PM me or tquach for more info. 

East Bay peeps: 
Will be meeting at Krispi Kreme in Union Landing at 10:00am......We wanna be on the road by 10:15-10:30am. 
PM geduardo if you need more info, he will be leading the caravan from there. 

Here are the Directions posted by Anthony. 



quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Anthony 
From EASTbay 880: 
880 South to 280 North 
Exit WOLFE east (right) 
1st light-PRUNERIDGE, turn left. 
At the stop sign, turn right. 
When you see the parking lot, turn left. 
FANTASIA will be on the right side. You will see tables and benches outside. 

From EASTbay 680: 
680 South until it turns into 280 North 
Exit WOLFE east (right) 
1st light-PRUNERIDGE, turn left. 
At the stop sign, turn right. 
When you see the parking lot, turn left. 
FANTASIA will be on the right side. You will see tables and benches outside. 

From SF: 
Take 280 South 
Exit Wolfe east (left) 
1st light-PRUNERIDGE, turn left. 
At the stop sign, turn right. 
When you see the parking lot, turn left. 
FANTASIA will be on the right side. You will see tables and benches outside 

SouthBay People: 
280 North to Wolfe east (right) 
1st light-PRUNERIDGE, turn left. 
At the stop sign, turn right. 
When you see the parking lot, turn left. 
FANTASIA will be on the right side. You will see tables and benches outside 

BTW: It might help your game if you speak Chinese or Korean. Lotsa hotties out there sometimes. Kinda on the younger side though. But since its a Saturday morning, im sure only the ugly chicks will be up. The hot girls prolly were out all last night. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Hope to see all of you guys there. 

PM me if you need my number for directions in case you get lost or whatever.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

For F*ck's sake, pick a forum and leave it there.

"Events" alone would have sufficed.

How rude.

Your first four posts are the same damned post in four different forums.


----------



## Black330i (Feb 13, 2003)

Plaz said:


> *For F*ck's sake, pick a forum and leave it there.
> 
> "Events" alone would have sufficed.
> 
> ...


Daym bro, chill man, just trying to get the word out. :tsk: :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

He's right- It was rude- now be a good newbie and delete all but one- maybe even this one.

Hay Plaz- who's RJR? Nabisco?


----------



## Black330i (Feb 13, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> *He's right- It was rude- now be a good newbie and delete all but one- maybe even this one.
> 
> Hay Plaz- who's RJR? Nabisco? *


No ONes asking you to go, show up if you want.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *He's right- It was rude- now be a good newbie and delete all but one- maybe even this one.
> 
> Hay Plaz- who's RJR? Nabisco? *


Yeah, but also RJ Reynolds tobacco... I'm quitting smoking. (Which also enhances my level of annoyance with this rude fellow.)


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Black330i said:


> *No ONes asking you to go, show up if you want. *


Not the point.

You can get the word out just as effectively, and without being rude and annoying, by posting responsibly in the appropriate forum, ONCE. :tsk:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Black330i said:


> *No ONes asking you to go, show up if you want. *


Yo, u wanna post here, u gotz to play by the rooz...

Cross posting suxor.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Yo, u wanna post here, u gotz to play by the rooz...
> 
> Cross posting suxor. *


 Trick


----------



## bmw2003325ci (Sep 17, 2002)

i can't take anyone seriously who uses "F U" in the author section... 

U a straight up cake boy!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

bmw2003325ci said:


> *i can't take anyone seriously who uses "F U" in the author section...
> 
> U a straight up cake boy! *


----------



## Black330i (Feb 13, 2003)

bmw2003325ci said:


> *i can't take anyone seriously who uses "F U" in the author section...
> 
> U a straight up cake boy! *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KEVlN (Jan 17, 2003)

CAKKKKKKKKKKKKE!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Sweet! Invasion of the clueless newbie asshole morons!

Awesome.

:thumbup:


----------



## Black330i (Feb 13, 2003)

:stupid: :stupid:

hey kev..lets stick to our e46 site. these fockers are gay a$$es. IE look at the post above mines. WHAT A ***.......


----------



## Black330i (Feb 13, 2003)

Plaz said:


> *Sweet! Invasion of the clueless newbie asshole morons!
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> :thumbup: *


there you go.... a perfect example of a focking moron. so what if we are new??? we still got better and more fixed up cars than your ass.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Black330i said:


> *there you go.... a perfect example of a focking moron. so what if we are new??? we still got better and more fixed up cars than your ass. *


I don't have a problem that you're new here. I have a problem that one of you guys, without ever posting here before, came in crossposting the same message all over the place, above several people's objections.

First, we asked nicely that the person not do so. After three more crossposts, I got a little irate. But still, it wasn't me who made it personal and started the name calling. That was your buddy. THAT, I have a problem with.

So, please hop back in your blingmobile and take your sorry loser selves back from whence you came. Feel free to think I'm a "focking moron" because "my ass" doesn't have a car with heavy chromed wheels, a three-tiered wing, and some heinous body kit that's uglier than your mommas overgrown smelly patch. I really couldn't care less.

:hi:

EDIT: Let me just say that I think everyone has the right to do with their car whatever they want, and hell, more power to you if it makes you happy. There's no reason we can't peacefully coexist. But it's bullshit for you to come in here being rude and inconsiderate, not acknowledging such when it's pointed out nicely, still not acknowledging it when it's pointed out not so nicely, and then talking stupid smack.

Seeya.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Plaz:

While I have no idea what actually took place, this thread appears to be the only one left. The reason all the "fanatics" appear to have joined in on the fun, is because this thread has been posted over there.

Since this is the only thread remaining, it does appear that you instigating this and you look like a major jerk. So, once again, the "old guys at bimmerfest" are nothing but "jerks and haters".

I would just ignore it and let it go.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

GSR13 said:


> *Hey Plaz:
> 
> While I have no idea what actually took place, this thread appears to be the only one left. The reason all the "fanatics" appear to have joined in on the fun, is because this thread has been posted over there.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Well, this is just like the last time a thread got referenced over there... only now I'm being made out as the goat instead of TD.

The other three threads started today by Black330i were deleted by the moderators because it was rude and annoying that they were created to begin with. Especially since they were the first 4 posts the guy had ever made here. This was the fourth crosspost, and the only one in which I got irate, since two previous very civil requests to stop the crossposting (plus requests from at least one other regular here) were ignored and mocked.

I have no problem with E46Fanatics. As I said in that other thread, to each his own. We have our thing, they have theirs, and it's all good. We tend to be more functional performance mod oriented, they tend to be more cosmetic mod oriented. Whatever.

But when people come over here and start ignoring standard accepted board etiquette, then start slinging names when they're called on it, then I don't have much sympathy. They deserve to be called out. If that makes me an "old hater jerk," so be it -- I don't really give a shit, because I know I'm right.

I know it's not all the guys over there -- most of them are fine, they just have different priorities. I even post over there once in awhile, and lurk often. What I don't do over there is ignore their "standards and practices," and start calling them names.

I'm confident most visitors from there who come here and read this thread can understand my position -- and, in fact, would feel the same way if the tables were reversed.

At the end of the day, though, this is just a bunch of unnecessary drama. :tsk:


----------



## KEVlN (Jan 17, 2003)

Plaz said:


> *I don't have a problem that you're new here. I have a problem that one of you guys, without ever posting here before, came in crossposting the same message all over the place, above several people's objections.
> 
> First, we asked nicely that the person not do so. After three more crossposts, I got a little irate. But still, it wasn't me who made it personal and started the name calling. That was your buddy. THAT, I have a problem with.
> 
> ...


layin down the law...


----------

